# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  طيف حلم

## منذر أبوشعر

:_ من ؟!
وفركت عيني مستغربا .
كان الليل قد انتصف منذ فترة , وأنا آويت إلى مهجعي متعبا .
:_ أنا .. ألم تعرفني بعد ؟!
وحاولت النهوض من فراشي ، فامتدت اليد الحانية مشيرة ألا أتحرك .
:_ أووه .. أهذا أنت ؟!
:_ نعم ، أنا ! أهكذا يأخذك النوم مني ؟!
وابتسمت . كنت متعبا تماما .. وكان الملل ودوار الأفكار ، والسهر مع النجوم الشاردة ، وحديث النفس والذكريات ، قد أخذ
مني كل مأخذ .
كنت غائبا عن نفسي .
ووقتها ، عاتبتني النجوم والقمر الآفل وزورق الأحلام .
:_ أنا متعب وحزين !
:_ وأنا قطعت المسافات لأصل إليك ! ناديت النسم ليحملني . واستجديت الليل يعيرني ثوبه فأخفى عن العيون . وسرقت من
السماء أنجما أصوغها قلبا يسكن جنبيك.. ثم ببساطة تقول أنا متعب ؟!  
:_ لكنني .. أقصد أنني ..
وتلعثمت الكلمات ، واختنقت كل العبارات .
فرفعت يدي بيأس ! فهل كنت أطلب الرحمة ؟!
:_ أتعرف أنني الآن حزينة ؟!
:_ .. .. .. ..
:_ جئت لأقول لك إنني أريدك .
:_ .. .. .. .
:_ وأحبك .
:_ .. .. .. ..
:_ وأنت لي .
وبكى الطيف واختفى .
كنت صامتا . وظللت فترة ذاهلا تماما ..
ثم انتبهت إلى أنني هنا وحيد ، في مكان ناء ، بعيد عن الوجوه التي أحبها ,وأريدها .
فناديت الطيف ثانية . قلت له أن يعود .
وصرخت بملء صوتي .
لكنني كنت أصرخ وأبكي في داخلي !
وكان الليل طويلا ، والنجم لم ينم بعد .
3 / 5 / 1984م

----------

